# HGH and the brain



## metsfan4life (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys, my father has been diagnose with Alzheimers. though he has more than likely had it for over a year, he is the kind who will refuse to go to Drs, even a dentist. He plays dr and it has really cost him over year. Many minor strokes that have gone unnoticed since he never had any scans done. 

Read briefly on the benefits of hgh on the brain. Wanted to get some 1st hand advise from anyone who is on hgh and can put in any input.

really appreciate anything guys.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 16, 2012)

Man sorry to hear that my brother.


----------



## DF (Dec 16, 2012)

I have not read anything about Hgh & brain function.  Of course I have not looked for it either.  You may also want to find out if he is deficient in Vit B12.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 17, 2012)

My condolences for your father's diagnoses. I am dealing with that as well with my father. I am not aware of any known benefits of HGH on Alzheimer's patients. I will watch this thread with great interest. 

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 17, 2012)

@BigHerm... thanks man. Yeah I kind of hand afeeling he may have onset but was hoping for not

@Dfeaton... what exactly would this cause? I do know he takes sorts of vitamins and talks about B-Vitamins quite often

@Vette... Thank you. Father is 53 years old so pretty young to have this. Dr has recommended him to retire from his business within 6mo due to his memory loss. Apparently he was stopped earlier because he was going 25 in a 60. I want to kick the shit out of the cop...father told him "Im having trouble seeing." Cop: "Better get that looked at. Good luck with getting yourself home." If I hear anything I will be sure to shoot you something. All I have seen so far is just online..typed in HGH and the brain


----------



## DF (Dec 17, 2012)

B12 deficiency can mimic symptoms of early onset of Alzheimer's.  As we age out ability to absorb B12 from our food declines.  It's pretty easy to test & is not done enough IMO.  A severe deficiency will lead to anemia, muscle weakness, fatigue, incontinence, low BP, depression, poor memory, shakiness ect....


----------



## Spongy (Dec 17, 2012)

i wish i had an answer for you brother, but I don't.  My sincere condolences!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 17, 2012)

Man, sorry to hear about your dad.  Although I do not have experience with Hgh, I will stick around and see what others are saying.  I will agree with Dfeaton above about B12 deficiency.  My mother has been a nurse for over 30 years and I have heard her talk about that before on many of the dementia patients.  Take care of your Pops bro....


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Spongy!

Dfeaton and Alpha... yea I am going to mention the B12 to him and have him mention it to his Dr when he goes back next week. Hes supposed to go on a "memory loss" pill..no clue. Im going to give him some more info on the B12 vitamin so he can look into it as well. Hopefully can find some things to help slow it down, I know there is no cure...sucks but doing what we can


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 17, 2012)

1st, sorry man.  GL


Ive been on hyges 9wks and so far what ive noticed is fatloss + sleep.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats gymrat. Yeah not sure how much hgh actually helps the brain, if it all. All ive seen is just some reading on it. Would love to hear that people who have been using it feel more metal stability or acuity. Thinking for now, just going to get him some "brain games' for the Wii...nothing to childish or some games that will just keep his mind going


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

yea, i dont quite think it would aid in repair or anything.  Im sorry, i know your looking for anything that will help.  i think money could be better spent on Doc bills/real treatment.  



GL


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah thats what I figured but figured Id ask and see. I didnt expect it to improve the brain, just hopefully slow the process down a bit. Not really wanting to lose my father anytime soon...im 23 and hes 53, really young to have this.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 20, 2012)

Get him to take namenda and aricept.  My 92 year old grandma started getting it pretty bad about 9 months ago and she made a 100% turn around in about a week.  I'm not sure how long it will keep her going but at the moment its almost like a miracle.

They work in synergy with each other because they target the issue from two different pathways.  one deals with cholinesterase the other with glutamate.  I'm sure if you can find gear you can find these two without a prescription.  might be the only way if you can't get your dad to the doc.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 20, 2012)

Im no Dr but I do know they often use dopamine agonists like caber or prami to treat alz / parkinson disease. Apparently there are neuro protective benefits from such treatment.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 20, 2012)

Get him to take namenda and aricept.  My 92 year old grandma started getting it pretty bad about 9 months ago and she made a 100% turn around in about a week.  I'm not sure how long it will keep her going but at the moment its almost like a miracle.

They work in synergy with each other because they target the issue from two different pathways.  one deals with cholinesterase the other with glutamate.  I'm sure if you can find gear you can find these two without a prescription.  might be the only way if you can't get your dad to the doc.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 21, 2012)

@ ripped... thanks for that man. I will def write those 2 down and take a look at them. He is going to the Dr now, it was getting him to get there to begin with was the main issue. It finally hit home that he may not be here because he didnt know what was going on and finally went. Im writing all of these suggestions down and having him talk to his Dr when he goes about the different options. 

@Jimmy... Yea I remember them mentioning dopamine and all. Never heard of caber/prami to help alongside but worth looking into. thanks


----------

